# Paid Deposit Now Worried! Help - BSH Tabby



## Ryan12 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi all,

I recently was bereaved, losing my beautiful looking young and affectionate tabby cat to a RTA. The loss left me broken and with an empty cat-less house so I opted to look for a companion. To be honest, I am still in a difficult place over the great loss but a new kitten would also be a distraction .

After looking online I came across an advert for British shorthair tabby kittens. I fell in love with the photos so travelled a long way to have a look. I paid a deposit for a kitten - see photos.. he is 9 weeks old.

All I wanted in my new companion was a normal looking, slim, short coat kitten/cat. See photos of an adult for my ideal cat. I wanted an affectionate tabby boy or girl with a handsome face. As sad as it is I find friends and family make more effort with an attractive pet and in return the pet becomes more affectionate - you get what you put in.

Anyway, when I got home my parents asked me about the kitten I chose and the pedigree details. They said they wanted one too - one of his siblings. So we did more research on the breed. The photos suggest the breed is a humugous, “fat” lazy breed. If you look at my old cat (see my last thread) this is a huge contrast. I started to panic. With respect, I wasn’t really into the breed teddy bear look and huge size. I don’t really want a huge big 8kg lazy cat in my small house. I love cats but this wasn’t really what I wanted, as cute as he is now in kittenhood. So size was my initial concern. The breeder’s family member who I have been speaking with claimed the father was 4kg. I doubt this - although I saw a photo and whilst he looked stocky he wasn’t anything like the hunungous “blue” ones online. The Mum was normal moggie sized with rounded features but probably a bit thin due to being a new Mum again.

We then noticed that actually my chosen kitten has a very big ears and a narrow slim face - not chunky at all. This is what I wanted anyway, even if it is not true to the breed and would make it very bad example of the breed? The breed should have a chunky face and small ears apparently. I I’ll leave this for you to decide. In his own right the chosen kitten is lovely but appears to a BSH breeder is not accurate. This makes me concerned.

I paid a £100 deposit I can pull out and save the other few hundred. And I am inclined to do so even if it would have the slim cute face as an adult because would it have a huge muscular stocky body and look disproportionate..?. and the cat is a lot of money. I have a small home and don’t want to confide such a large male cat.

Also question 2) would having him done make a difference and keep his size down? Obviously the father wasn’t a huge huge example and he obviously is a breeding cat...

3). The breeder hasn’t communicated on calls or texts and I’ve been dealing with a family member. The breeder herself hasn’t been forthcoming. I feel unable to approach and ask why the kitten appears the way it does as a pedigree breeder they should know what they are doing or am I expecting too much?!

4) I originally was concerned that with it being a male it will be huge, but now I’m worried that it if
It’s a “very bad example” of the breed whether there is anything else wrong with it. M

What do you think? Will it stay slim or will it be chunky over time. Or will it be a chunky cat with a slim face. Will having it done make a difference. Or could it be an overall slim
Cat. 

Or is the best way to write this off to experience, keep eye on pet places for a tabby moggie. Or should I wait for a female silver and have her done in order to keep her own weight down combined with being a female. In order to give me the chance of getting a lovely natured healthy silver tabby without the humungus frame.

would appreciate advice! I’m worried.

Kitten is the chosen kitten. Adult cat is the dream cat I would like


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Have you seen the papers of the parents who are registered active? Have a read of this thread and see if it helps you out at all https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pedigree-papers.454267/.

I have a BSH, his name is Arthur and he is my first cat. While I was looking at cats I found some breeders to have BSH cats with very chunky faces indeed, almost like an extra bit sticking out under their chin. I do not find this attractive so didn't even contact the breeders as the kittens would turn out like their parents. Arthur is a year and a half, he's almost 6kg and we live in a 2 bed terraced house. I have never once thought he is too big for the house. I wouldn't say he's lazy, as soon as I get up to do something, he's right there behind me!

Neutered cats won't require as much food as unneutered cats so they will need their body condition watching. I'm not sure how it affects their growth.

I'd find it odd dealing with a family member and not with the breeder directly. Have you been given a reason for this?

I've attached a picture of Arthur when he was 6 weeks old for your comparison.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Honestly, if it matters that much how the cat turns out in the end I’d pull out now tbh

Perhaps look in rescue?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I think that whilst you have a huge hole from losing your previous cat you aren't in a position to get another cat yet - you are worrying if it will be sufficiently like your last one. I think you should say you've made a mistake and see if you can get your deposit back. Write it off to experience if you can't get your deposit back.

Speaking as a breeder I think it worth saying I wouldn't sell through an intermediary. I expect to meet everyone in the household (including children) if there was a satisfactory preliminary phone call.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I really wouldn't go through with this as it sounds like you are getting this cat for all the wrong reasons.

I have two BSHs, the lilac is a very large lump of a cat, and my silver spotty is lithe and athletic looking. It's probably very difficult to say what the one you are looking at will turn out like.

I think as OS says, try to get your deposit back in the first instance, but if you can't, take the hit and go look in rescues when you are ready for adult cats. You know what you are getting then to some extent.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I think this is too soon and that’s why you’re having such doubts.... So sorry about your cat.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Both adult photos are American shorthairs, not BSH


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree with @spotty cats the photos are of American Shorthairs not British Shorthairs. BSH should be large, chunky cats. If the kitten you have chosen is BSH then it isn't to type, however that doesn't mean it won't be a lovely companion.

I think you need to decide what you really are looking for in your new pet. If you want a small, slender cat that is active and playful, a British is probably the wrong choice for you. If however you want a cuddly, steady companion then a British would be a good choice.

Be aware that BSH are very popular so they unfortunately attract the wrong type of breeder, colloquially called a Backyard Breeder (BYB). Make absolutely sure that the breeder you choose is breeding from fully active registered parents who are health tested.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Of the BSH I see, the vast majority are overweight (and get away with it because their owners have this impression that they should be 'chunky' - it makes me want to bang my head against the wall). Worth bearing in mind.

I agree with the others, though - maybe it's too soon at the moment.

Have you considered a rescue? Re-home an adult rescue cat and you will already have all the info you need on physical appearance, plus you can get some idea of their personality. 

Any kitten, regardless of breed, sex etc, risks the 'unknown' - you will never be able to guarantee how your kitten is going to grow up.


----------



## Ryan12 (Jun 6, 2018)

I’m in a pickle - I’m in love with the kitten and I am getting a cat for the right reasons. I’m a cat person and have had cats since I was ten.

What I don’t want in my small house is a huge hunk of a cat. Which is what my concern is and yes it does matter to me. It’s like giving a King Charles spaniel to someone who wants a Labrador. Very different breeds.

Obviously from the photos of my kitten it’s very slim and not chunky or stocky in the face or body at all so it doesn’t even look like a BSH hence asking for advice.

To answer a previous question yes it appears that those adults are American shorthairs. The kitten is full pedigree.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ryan12 said:


> As sad as it is I find friends and family make more effort with an attractive pet


I would not be worrying what family and friends thought: you are getting a cat for _you_ and not for them. To be honest, @Ryan12, it would have to be a pretty fair size cat to be too big for your home ('The World About Us' comes to mind). I have one 7.48 kg and he is remarkably chilled out - he's not like a huge bull charging round the place. My little 3kg girl is far more of a ''presence'' as she is all over the place all the time.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Ryan12
Since you have seen the mum and a photo of what is supposed to be the father, the kitten should be similar size to the parents. I doubt you would end up with a slim faced cat with a huge body.
Feed a healthy raw or wet diet and he will not likely become overweight.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Calvine said:


> I would not be worrying what family and friends thought: you are getting a cat for _you_ and not for them. To be honest, @Ryan12, it would have to be a pretty fair size cat to be too big for your home ('The World About Us' comes to mind). I have one 7.48 kg and he is remarkably chilled out - he's not like a huge bull charging round the place. My little 3kg girl is far more of a ''presence'' as she is all over the place all the time.


I agree with this. My BSH lilac is over 7.5kg and doesn't overpower the place. He does have a stealth mode where he creeps in behind you and lies down behind your feet in an effort to cripple me, but I think that's a different thing. On the other hand, my tiny sandy tortie is a complete terror. Hissing at the others, jumping on top of cupboards and speakers and generally causing mayhem.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Also, you haven't explained why you haven't actually seen spoken to the breeder - is that right? When buying any kitten, you should preferably see the kitten with it's mother and preferably the father too if that is possible.

Did you see the mother when you went to look at the kitten?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

And inside every big cat there is normally a small cat trying to get out. They perfect this by squeezing into the smallest places to convince everyone they are tiny, dainty souls.:Cat
(PS: Does my bum look big in this?)


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Calvine said:


> And inside every big cat there is normally a small cat trying to get out. They perfect this by squeezing into the smallest places to convince everyone they are tiny, dainty souls.:Cat
> (PS: Does my bum look big in this?)


Ah, the old variation on 'chicken in a basket'.

Tasty


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Ryan12 said:


> I'm in a pickle - I'm in love with the kitten


Are you? the OP sounded like your pretty certain its not the cat for you.

If you love this kitten so much.... why would you need an internal debate?

Sorry to be blunt, but if you like this kitten even though it didn't fit the original idea in your head, I dont see the problem.

In an ideal world id have a seal point persian, that was what I was originally looking for when searching for a kitten. Instead I have 3 cats that (on the surface) are very different to my original plan and looking back I don't regret it for a second


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Smuge said:


> Are you? the OP sounded like your pretty certain its not the cat for you.
> 
> If you love this kitten so much.... why would you need an internal debate


Me too: it really sounds as tho' Ryan is having serious doubts and that this kitten has been bought very much ''on the rebound''.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree that you shouldn't go forward with this - for many reasons. Even if you were someone who had researched the breed and were desperate to own one there are too many red flags. As it is you're not even sure this is a breed you like and you do seem to have very specific requirements which you know the breed won't fulfill.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

havoc said:


> I agree that you shouldn't go forward with this - for many reasons. Even if you were someone who had researched the breed and were desperate to own one there are too many red flags. As it is you're not even sure this is a breed you like and you do seem to have very specific requirements which you know the breed won't fulfill.


See their other threads.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> See their other threads.


Ah. Well I suppose a gentle lead up to the school holidays won't hurt us.


----------



## Umm Kulthum (Sep 27, 2018)

They have the breed characteristics of an American shorthair and the markings, but British Shorthairs also have the Classical Tabby Pattern. Looks to me like they are American Shorthairs because they are not stocky enough. Are you sure they are not backyard breeders. Ask to see their paperwork.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Umm Kulthum said:


> They have the breed characteristics of an American shorthair and the markings, but British Shorthairs also have the Classical Tabby Pattern. Looks to me like they are American Shorthairs because they are not stocky enough. Are you sure they are not backyard breeders. Ask to see their paperwork.


Could you please check the dates of threads you're responding to, as this another old, irrelevant thread ?


----------

